# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  A mundet ndokush te postoje harten etnike te Maqedonise

## tias

Kishe me u lute ndokuje prej anetareve qe eshte ne mundesi te na jape harten etnike te Maqedonise sipes komunave dhe VENDBANIMEVE dhe ndoshta edhe te na skenoj regjistrimin e fundit te popullsise te Maqedonise.

Kuptohet se pikseparit me interesojne trojet ku jetojne Shqipetaret.

----------


## Anarchist

Sipas regjistrimit të vitit 2002 në vend jetojnë

    * Sllavo-maqedonë 1.297.981 (64,18 %)
    * Shqiptarë 509.083 (25,17 %)
    * Turq 77.959 (3,85 %)
    * Romë 53.879 (2,66 %)
    * Serbë 35.939 (1,78 %)
    * Boshnjakë 17.018 (0,84 %)
    * Arumunë 9.695 (0,48 %)
    * Bullgar 20.993 (1,04 %).


Sa qe e di un regjistrim tjeter nuk ka pase,per qytetet nuk di as un shum, po mund det jap informacione vet per Strugen ku jetoj edhe vet:
Shqiptarë 	36029 	56.50%
Maqedonas 20336 	32%
Turq 	         3628 	6%
Vlleh 	  656 	1%
Romë 	  116 	0.18%
Serbë 	  106 	0.16%
Boshnjakë   103 	0.16%
Të tjerë 	  2402 	4%

----------


## tias

Faleminderit,po qe se ka ndokush plotesime dhe te dhana per qytete dhe vendbanime te tjera kishte me qene mire me i nda me ne ne kete forum.
P.Sh.vendbanimi Mexhidli ne komunen e Manastirit.

----------


## tias

A eshte e mundur qe askush nuk ka cka te shtoje ketu.

----------


## Renea

Tias , harta etnike nuk ekzistojn , ajo harta lart eshte e vetmja kam par , pervec disa hartave nga e kaluara .

Per me shum informacione mund te kerkojsh tek enti i statistikave te Maqedonise , aty e ke edhe regjistrimin e vitit 2002 . Aty do te gjejsh sa shqiptar banojn vecmas ne cdo komun.

http://www.stat.gov.mk/english/glavna_eng.asp

http://www.stat.gov.mk/english/glavna_eng.asp?br=18


Fshatin Mexhitli e disha se eshte ne kufi me Greqin , por se kisha ditur se aty banojn shiqptar , tani e kuptova gjersa kerkojsha informacione rreth tij  :buzeqeshje:  .


Gjeta disa fshatra tjer

ZHABENI - komuna e Manastirit , regjistrimi i fundit 143 shqiptar , 30 maqedon

Llazhec - Manastir , numer i perafert i shqiptarve dhe maq.

Këshava - ne kufi me Greqin , 20 km ne jug te Manastirit , i banuar vetem nga shqiptaret.

----------


## derjansi

> Tias , harta etnike nuk ekzistojn , ajo harta lart eshte e vetmja kam par , pervec disa hartave nga e kaluara .
> 
> Per me shum informacione mund te kerkojsh tek enti i statistikave te Maqedonise , aty e ke edhe regjistrimin e vitit 2002 . Aty do te gjejsh sa shqiptar banojn vecmas ne cdo komun.
> 
> http://www.stat.gov.mk/english/glavna_eng.asp
> 
> http://www.stat.gov.mk/english/glavna_eng.asp?br=18
> 
> 
> ...


ato jan tosket e maqedonis, po shumica jan shperngul ne Amerik e Australi

----------


## tias



----------


## tias

Kete harte larte e dhashe si shembull e hartes etnike. Sic shihet fjala eshte por komunat e Ulqinit dhe Tivarit ne Mal te Zi.
Shipetaret te verdhe
Malazezet e kaltert
Bosnjaket e gjelbert
Kroatet e kuqe

----------


## Iliri.

> A eshte e mundur qe askush nuk ka cka te shtoje ketu.


sorry , me vones e pashë temën .

*Vija e gjelbërt majtas janë vendbanimet shqiptare :*



Numri zyrtar ?
Shqip. 1973-2010
(17.1%) 162594
(12.4%) 183108
(13.0%) 279871
(17.0%) 377208
(19.8%) 441104
(22.8%) 509083

POR !!




> Demografët: Shqiptarët mbi 34 për qind në Maqedoni
> Regjistrimet e ardhshme në vitin 2011 pritet të japin pasqyrën e qartë për përqindjen e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni. 
> Studiuesit dhe demografët shqiptarë nuk përjashtojnë mundësinë për krijimin e opinionit manipulues dhe skenaret për uljen e përqindjes së shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, para regjistrimit të ardhshëm zyrtar të popullësisë që do të bëhet në vitin 2011 
> 
> Të dhënat e kësaj tabele janë zyrtare të cilat nuk kërkojnë më realitet. Të dhënat e strukturës kombëtare që paraqiten nga BBC-ja tjetërfare nga ato zyrtare ja se si duken këta të dhëna.
> 
> Nr. Përqindja
> Maq 920.00 40.0
> Shqip 880.00 38.3
> ...

----------


## Iliri.

> _Shqiptarët shtohen për 68 mijë banorë, maqedonët për 3 mijë
> 
> Tendencat për kontestimin e përqindjes së shqiptarëve në Maqedoni vazhdojnë.
> 
> Demografi Asllan Selmani hedh poshtë pretendimet e demografëve maqedonas se përqindja e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni nuk e kalon 16 - 17 për qind. Ai thekson se numri i shqiptarëve sipas të dhënave të Entit Shtetëror për Statistika nuk është as 25 për qind, por duhet të jetë mbi 30 për qind._


*Për dhjetë vite janë “importuar” 3.800 ''maqedonas'' nga Shqipëria*




> Maqedonia përmes importit të personave të përcaktuar si maqedonas përpiqet që të minimizojë numrin e shqiptarëve që jetojnë në Maqedoni. Rreth 100 mijë shqiptarë të lindur dhe të rritur në Maqedoni, nuk arrijnë dot që të marrin shtetësinë. Disa prej tyre pas shumë peripecive ia arrijnë t’ia dalin në krye, ndërkaq që disa të tjerë edhe kanë vdekur dhe nuk kanë arritur dot të bëhen shtetas të Maqedonisë. Ndërsa nga ana tjetër, janë disa mijëra raste të dhënies së shtetësisë maqedonase “pa një ferrë në këmbë”, sidomos për personat nga krahinat e Prespës së Vogël të Shqipërisë dhe Gora e Kosovës që kanë deklaruar kombësinë maqedonase.
> Zyrtarisht në Ministrinë Punëve të Brendshme (MPB) bëjnë të ditur se numri i maqedonasve nga Shqipëria që kanë marrë shtetësi të Maqedonisë në dhjetëvjeçarin e fundit, arrin rreth tre mijë e 800. Të njëjta shifra kap edhe numri i atyre që kanë marrë shtetësi deri në vitin 1998. “Në pajtueshmëri me nenin 11 të Ligjit për shtetësi, në periudhën prej vitit 1998 deri në mars të vitit 2008, shtetësi të Maqedonisë kanë marrë rreth tre mijë e 800 persona, shtetas të Shqipërisë që janë përcaktuar si maqedonas”, tha për “Lajm”, ndihmësi i ministrit i MPB-së, Ivo Kotevski. Flitet se numri më i madh i shtetësive është ndarë në vitin 2001-2002, pak para zgjedhjeve të vitit 2002, kur në krye të MPB-së ishte Lube Boshkovski. Ish ministri Boshkovski, që tani gjendet në Hagë, në një periudhë tepër të shkurtër (as tre muaj ), ndau mbi dy mijë shtetësi, me shpresë që të fitonte në zgjedhjet parlamentare. Në kohën kur shtetasit e përcaktuar si maqedonas marrin shtetësi me një shpejtësi marramendëse, një numër i madh shqiptarësh, që kanë lindur e janë rritur në Maqedoni, edhe sot e kësaj dite përballen me peripecitë e ligjit për shtetësi, ku shumicës prej tyre, neni 7, paragrafi 1, pika 8 e ligjit, ia ndalon këtë të drejtë, pasi në bazë të këtij neni marrja e shtetësisë do të rrezikojë sigurinë dhe mbrojtjen e Republikës së Maqedonisë. Me këtë vendim (se do ta rrezikojnë mbrojtjen e Maqedonisë) janë refuzuar dhjetëra gra e fëmijë që i kanë prindërit ose gjyshërit prej Kosove.
> 
> http://www.lajmpress.com/index.php?f...faqlajm&id=952


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMISV...om=PL&index=26

Votojnë edhe të vdekurit 




> Në Maqedonia asnjëherë nuk janë pastruar listat prej personave të vdekur, prandaj edhe kemi një kontingjent votuesish fiktiv, i cili mund të shkojë deri në 300 mijë. Kështu e shpjegon demografi Asllan Selmani dilemën nëse në Maqedoni ka gjasa reale që 87 për qind e popullatës të jetë mbi moshën 18 vjeçare, gjykuar sipas numrit të votuesve në përpjesëtim me numrin e banorëve. “Në lista mund të figurojnë 1 milion e 780 mijë votues, por në praktikë mendoj se Maqedonia duhet të ketë rreth 1 milion e 500 mijë votues”, pohon Asllani, duke sqaruar se në asnjë mënyrë nuk ka gjasa që 87 për qind e popullatës të jetë mbi moshën 18 vjeçare. Nga 2 milion e 50 mijë sa mund të ketë shkuar numri i përgjithshëm i popullatës në Maqedoni, në listat e zgjedhjeve të fundit janë evidentuar 1 milion e 782 082 votues, apo 87 për qind e popullsisë së përgjithshme. Sipas kësaj, pragun e votimit nuk e ka kaluar vetëm 13 për qind e banorëve të Maqedonisë. “Në asnjë rast, nuk mundet të jetë 13 për qind numri i popullatës, prej zero deri në 18 vjeç”, thotë Selmani, profesor në Fakultetin e Shkencave Matematike-Natyrore, të Shkupit. “Mosha e popullatës nën 18 vjet, sipas të gjitha parametrave, sillet prej 27 deri më 30 për qind, pasi mosha rinore (deri në 19 vjet) është 33 për qind”. Demografi Selmani, shpjegon se mbi bazën e dinamikës me të cilën lëvizën zhvillimi i popullatës në Maqedoni, fizikisht duhet të ketë një rritje të popullsisë votuese. Mirëpo, jo të asaj mase, deri ku ka mbërritur në listat e përpiluara enkas për zgjedhjet, sidomos atyre të vitit 2008 kur kishim një rritje enorme të votuesve: mbi 37 mijë e 600 votues më shumë se ato të 2006-ës. Problemi i votuesve fiktiv, sipas tij, qëndron në atë se asnjëherë nuk është bërë pastrimi i listave prej personave të vdekur si dhe personave që gjenden jashtë shtetit dhe që kanë humbur të drejtën e votës. “Pra, listave të pa pastruara të zgjedhjeve të kaluara, u janë shtuar edhe persona të tjerë votues fiktiv”, shpjegon ai. Kontingjenti prej rreth 340 mijë votuesve ka lënë gjurmë të dallueshme dhe të lexueshme lehtë nëpër krahasime shifrash dhe statistikash zyrtare. Kështu, në bazë të dhënave për numrin e banoreve dhe të votuesve nëpër komuna të caktuara dalin më shumë votues se banorë, që flet qarët për mos azhurnimin e listave nga personat e vdekur, atyre që vitet të tëra nuk jetojnë në Maqedoni dhe atyre që u është dhënë një adresë vetëm sa për tu dhënë një nënshtetësi maqedonase. “Ka dyshime për manipulime të këtilla, mirëpo Komisioni Shtetëror Zgjedhor, as nuk ka pasur mundësi dhe as kompetencë të ndikojë”, deklaron Saubi Jakupi, nënkryetar i këtij Komisioni. Regjistri Zgjedhor, që përgatitet nga Ministria e Drejtësisë, Enti Shtetëror Statistikor dhe Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme, Jakupi, thotë se në KSHZ shkon vetëm një muaj para se të mbahen zgjedhjet, kështu që Komisioni gjendet para aktit të kryer. “E aprovojmë Regjistrin Zgjedhor ashtu sikurse na vjen, sepse nuk ka kohë për të intervenuar, pra për ta korrigjuar atë që është përgatitur nga institucionet e lartpërmendura, kurse KSHZ nuk ka as qasje në metodologjinë e hartimit të listave. “Nuk kemi as kohë dhe as mundësi për tu intervenuar, sepse KSHZ nuk ka qasje në atë se si është përgatitur”. Për të vërtetuar prezencën e votuesve fiktiv, sipas procedurave duhet të shkohet me raste konkrete, për persona konkret. Pra vetëm atëherë mund të kërkohet sqarime. Duke pasur parasysh rrethanat: kohën e shkurtër në dispozicion, hedhja e përgjegjësisë nga njëri institucion në tjetrin, në KSHZ askush nuk ndërmerr iniciativa të këtilla.”Është shumë vështirë, gati se e pamundur të vërtetohet se një njeri është regjistruar dy herë, në dy vendvotime, apo të kesh njohuri për 1 milion e 800 mijë persona se kush është gjallë e kush jo dhe kush jeton në Maqedoni apo në migracion, më tepër se një vit”, shpjegojnë në KSHZ. Kjo ka bërë të mundur që listat të mos pastrohen asnjëherë prej votuesve fiktiv. Ose, kur janë pastruar pjesërisht, për shembull nga “diaspora” nuk janë hequr të vdekurit dhe janë shtuar të rinj si “maqedonasit e Lubes”. Në Komisionin Shtetëror Zgjedhor (KSHZ) ku jo zyrtarisht flitet për 10 mijë raste të këtilla, shpjegojnë se “manipulimi i takon Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme, pasi në kompetencat e saja bie edhe regjistri me adresat e vendbanimeve”. Pra, kjo kategori e personave është regjistruar nëpër adresa fiktive dhe nuk ka mundësi të zbulohen, sepse edhe dhënia e shtetësisë edhe regjistri i adresave janë në dorën e kësaj ministrie. Ndërkaq, përgjegjësia për parregullsitë në regjistrin Zgjedhor shpërndahet në më tepër institucione. Në zgjedhjet e fundit, që u mbajtën në Maqedoni në muaji mars, ishte vështirësuar mundësia e përdorimit në masë të votuesve fiktiv. Kjo, shpjegohet me rënien e përqindjes së daljes në votime. Analistët thonë se nuk është zvogëluar jehona reale e njerëzve në votim,, është ngushtuar rrethi i manipulimeve me votat fiktive dhe kjo për shkak të insistimit të huajve që listat të azhurnohen dhe Regjistri Zgjedhor të pastrohet nga votuesit fiktivë.Që të jepe fund manipulimit përmes votave fiktive, Qeveria e Maqedonisë është detyruar që në bashkëpunim me Sekretariati për çështje të integrimeve euroatlantike, Ministrinë e Drejtësisë, Entin Shtetëror të Statistikave, Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme, dhe Komisionin Shtetëror Zgjedhor, është detyruar të ulet dhe të përgatitën Planin dhe Metodologjinë për Revizion të Regjistrit Zgjedhor (PRRZ dhe MRRZ). Ky plan a duhet ti dërgohet Qeverisë në formë propozimi, kurse pas kësaj duhet të formimi i një Trupi koordinues, i cili do të japë vlerësimet, vërejtjet dhe në fund do të miratojë PRRZ-në dhe MRRZ-në. Në atë trup koordinues, do të marrin pjesë edhe përfaqësues të partive politike parlamentare. Kjo pritet ti jep fund edhe manipulimit, që deri tani ka shkuar në favor të partive që ishin në pushte momentin e mbajtjes së zgjedhjeve. 300 mijë vota fiktive, në garën për deputetë do të thonë 25 karrige të fituara gratis.


(Kjo storje u realizua me mbështetjen financiare të rrjetit të gazetarisë hulumtuese të Europës Jug-lindore - SCOOP dhe të Shoqatës Daneze për Gazetari 
Hulumtuese)

----------


## Iliri.

> Sipas regjistrimit të vitit 2002 në vend jetojnë
> 
>     * Sllavo-maqedonë 1.297.981 (64,18 %)
>     * Shqiptarë 509.083 (25,17 %)
>     * Turq 77.959 (3,85 %)
>     * Romë 53.879 (2,66 %)
>     * Serbë 35.939 (1,78 %)
>     * Boshnjakë 17.018 (0,84 %)
>     * Arumunë 9.695 (0,48 %)
> ...


Këto të dhëna edhe këtë hartë janë të shkijeve . ata duan kështu , pëndryshe mos harro që ka shqiptare edhe ne Manastir (bitole) ti që e ke afër , edhe në Veles , edhe në Prilep edhe në Ohër kurse Kërcoven e ke bër si minoratar shqiptaret edhe në Kumanovë edhe ne Shkup njëjte , nc nc nc . :djall i fshehur:

----------


## _MALSORI_

shume mire ben qe sjell lajme mbi numrin e shqiptareve ne maqedoni...po a e di nje gje i dashur se vete shqiptaret nuk jane te interesuar te bejne regjistrim te sakte te numrit te ketyre shqiptareve ne maqedoni...a nuk munden vete shqiptaret qe me njerezit e tyre ne menyre objektive ta bejne regjistrimin e popullsise se tyre por edhe pjestareve te kombesive te tjera ne maqedoni...shume kollaj...por nuk duan..duan veq te krijojne sa me shume parti politike,te rrehen mes vedi,,edhe te vriten mes vedi per te siguruar karrige me qeveris shqiptaret nen thundren maqedonase...i kemi pare shqiptaret ne maqedoni si komunitetin me te perqare...me x % qe kan shqiptaret ne maqedoni kan me shume parti politike se sa nje vend me 2 apo 3 fishin e numrit te tyre...per nje karrige presidenti konkuruan 4 shqiptare...a thua po konkuronin ne shqiperi ku 99% e popullsise eshte shqiptare dhe e dinin se nje shqiptar do fitonte....

une kam qene vete pjesmarres ne nje rregjistrim popullesie i dashur...eshte gjeja me e lehte qe mund te behet...ate kohe une isha mesues dhe qendra arsimore na kerkoi qe vullnetarisht te benim rregjistrimin e popullesise ne zonen ku ne jetonim..une bera rregjistrimin e te gjithe banoreve te fshatit tim,dikush tjeter te fshatit te tij e keshtu me rradhe,dikush nje lagjeje te qytetit te tij e dikush tjeter te nje lagjeje tjeter ...ja keshtu ben nje regjistrim te sakte...a thua nuk kan shqiptaret e maqedonise mesues te shperndare ne te gjitha viset e tyre...po keshtu mund te ndihmoje shume bashkesia islame e maqedonise...ajo ka te angazhuar ne cdo fshat nje imam te saj dhe a nuk mundet qe nepermjet imameve te nxjerre nje regjistrim popullsie per cdo vendbanim...une e di se keto forma nuk jan ndoshta plotesisht te sakta sepse kan dozen e subjektivitetit por edhe per kete mund te behet dicka...me vullnet te mire shqiptaret e maqedonise e bejne nje gje te tille...nese nuk do ju rrije mendja si e si te shahen e vriten nder vedi...

edhe dicka tjeter....sa llapin kot dhjetra organizata jo qeveritare shqiptare ne maqedoni a nuk do ishte mire te merrreshin me kete problem...apo e kan hallin veq te llapin ne tetove apo shkup vetem e vetem per te marre fonde ne te mire te tyre...

zgjohu eshte njera prej ketyre organizatave jo qeveritare ne maqedoni...une do i thoja asaj zgjohu nje here per vehte dhe beje nje pune me dinjitet...dhe pune ma me dinjitet se sa te dish sa je nuk ka....pastaj zgjoje edhe popullin...sepse me duket se populli eshte me i zgjuar se ju....

----------


## Iliri.

Pajtohem , komenti i mirë .
Por edhe une jam vetëm popull , asgje më shumë ..
Thjesht jemi mbet si pula pa kokë për momentin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tias

A eshte e sakte kjo harte

----------


## tias

Me falni por nuk di si me e zvoglue.

----------


## akodra

O Tias A Mund Ta Nxjerresh Me Qarte Se Sduket Fare

----------


## tias

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## tias

Diçka provova,por nuk di a kam ba gja.

----------


## Iliri.

Aty (majtas) ku është ngjyra pembe  vendi i vendbanimeve Sllave  , nuk jan të gjitha të vendbanuara , mos të habis ngjyra ku ska njerzë fare ..Vetëm një komunë (Çair) në Shkup ka popull Shiptare sa tre qytete Sllave , me shumë se Strumica bashk me Kocani me Demir Kapi nga ana majtë ..
Ato ngjyra vetëm manipulojnë të huajt , po e shikove me sy që nga (kufiri serb) Kumanova e deri në jug të Shqipërise gjitha fshatrat pothujse edhe qytetet janë me shumicë shqiptare..
E gënjejn vetëm vehten këta pshursha .

----------


## akodra

rrofsh fantastike

----------

